# Frostbiting in the NE



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

It may soon be a forgoten sport with the temperatures we have been having lately. But I am not complaining.

I have been frostbiting in Marblehead for the past couple of weekends and I am hooked. Yesterday was pretty cold, with some sleet/snow falling, but it was still a blast. Can wait to see how it is when (if ever) we have to shovel the boats out before launching them.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Where in Nebraska are you sailing? Wouldn't that be ice sailing? :G

More importantly, which kind of boat are you frostbiting in?
Full dry suits?

I have always wanted to try frostbite sailing. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Sorry,,,,I meant NE to mean New England. I am in Massachusetts on Sonars. I just wear water proof boots, and good layers under my foul weather gear.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Years ago I did it for a few seasons in Interclubs out of the BYC, before moving south.

Things I remember are, hmmmm, rock salt in the bilge, sliding the dinghies over the snow to the hoist when dollies wouldn't roll, mainsheets getting "frozen corners" around the boom blocks on the coldest days, paying the race committee with a bottle of scotch after you bottled it and they hauled you out, 45 boats on the line, some of the best sailors around and all "even" in these low-cost dinghies. Mark Lindsay made the good rudders and centerboards, and all the sailmakers raced.

As the skipper I stayed warm since I got to move around and work the sheet and tiller, but how did my crews do it, scrunched up around the centerboard case? Thank you all, crews.

Oh Boy, was it fun. (said from a warm desk and keyboard in New Orleans)


Best wishes and good racing to you.

This was about 35 years ago.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

This is inter club out of the BYC too. Not nearly as cold this year as the weather you had, but still plenty of winter left.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Sonars? That's not Frostbiting! Frostbiters have "Swim teams", with ice cube awards in April for those whose dinghies inadvertently slipped out from under them. On a Sonar, you might as well put a bulkhead stove in the cuddy down below and serve cocoa. Have fun shoveling!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I was kidding about the Nebraska thing! The abbreviation "NE" could be interpreted as New England, North East or even Nebraska by the more brick headed.

I know some folks who frostbite on Lasers and smaller boats than Sonars. Those guys (and gals) wear full dry suits as they do get wet, really wet if they capsize. 

For my first frostbiting experience I'd try your Sonar anytime over those wetter boats.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

They have laser frostbiting at the Cottage Park Yacht Club (the one with the bowling alley) in Winthrop. I can't imagine sailing a laser without getting wet and, the way I sail them, without capsizing. So though I own a laser, I am passing on that.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Slayer said:


> This is inter club out of the BYC too. Not nearly as cold this year as the weather you had, but still plenty of winter left.


Interclubs are back?? Cool! (literally). And glad the BYC is open to it again, years ago they tossed us because of concerns over "liability", though we had an excellent safety record. We had to go over to Marblehead Transportation Company who graciously took us in. Then I moved south, and at some point it switched over to Sonars out of Pleon, si?

Did you re-convert a lot of old Interclubs from planters to boats again? I had no. 263 back in the day..


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Nolatom,,,,sorry for my mistake. I didn't realize that Interclub was a dinghy. I thought you meant the racing involved different yacht clubs. We are sailing on Sonars out of the BYC.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Larchmont (NY) still races Interclubs for their Frostbiting series. I think I saw some at MIT the last time I was in Boston too.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Too good to be true.

Nice responsive round-bilged dingies with zero stability.


----------

